

Details on Android apps support on the Playbook - sharmajai
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/sep/29/android-on-playbook-rim-developers?cat=technology&type=article

======
sharmajai
I for one felt this was unnecessary critical for a first iteration. The only
major blow is no support for native sdk and hence all the top tier 3d games,
and no google maps (is that what was indicated?), since the current map
support on the playbook sucks bad.

But on the bright side, pandora, google goggles, and read it later should
work.

